# Vote for the March photo of the month



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are all great. What a hard choice!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh goodness!!! Another magical month with many fabulous photos! I decided, it wasn't easy, but I did it.


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Voted for Joe-very precious picture.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Everyone's photo made me smile Like potato chips... cant pick just one


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Alan, this is too hard. What fun!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am finding it impossible to vote.
They are all so funny and wonderful! I wonder how everybody managed to get their goldens to be goofballs?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I am finding it impossible to vote.
> They are all so funny and wonderful! I wonder how everybody managed to get their goldens to be goofballs?


I can't speak for others but Jules just comes naturally!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This was hard but I did it.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Is it bad that I didn't vote for my own photo? :curtain:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> Is it bad that I didn't vote for my own photo? :curtain:


You are too cute!!!! Bad - no. But then again, there's the whole betrayal thing! LOL!!!

That's ok, I betrayed my Jules as well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> You are too cute!!!! Bad - no. But then again, there's the whole betrayal thing! LOL!!!
> 
> That's ok, I betrayed my Jules as well!


J&J - but, but, but he had that toothless old man thing going on in your photo! how could you not vote for Jules????? He's was being a goofball.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> J&J - but, but, but he had that toothless old man thing going on in your photo! how could you not vote for Jules????? He's was being a goofball.


Does that make me an abuser? Oh No! Quick, someone come take him quick! Any volunteers? Hehehehehehe!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think DSS should be informed. I believe this behavior would now fall under the aegis of not supporting your child properly in all of his endeavors. how can you expect him to grow up confident and sure of himself? He posed his teeth out and you couldn't even vote for him?:doh:

You'd better be glad you live so far from me.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I think DSS should be informed. I believe this behavior would now fall under the aegis of not supporting your child properly in all of his endeavors. how can you expect him to grow up confident and sure of himself? He posed his teeth out and you couldn't even vote for him?:doh:
> 
> You'd better be glad you live so far from me.


ROFL!!!!! You are so funny! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

that's enough hijacking from me, but it sure was fun. thanks for distracting me from some truly boring work.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I voted for the one that made me literally LOL..... sneeks


----------



## mjf (Mar 7, 2010)

maggiesmommy said:


> Is it bad that I didn't vote for my own photo? :curtain:


I would have, but it wasn't included in the vote!! That is ok; like most mothers, our own "children" are most special only to US!

That being said, I voted for "where's my teef?", but it was a tough decision!!  ALL the pictures were wonderful.


----------

